# Hopefully at Pride of Ownership show level



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

This is my MG, I'm the original owner from new.

I've prepared it for MG Live this weekend, these pics were taken this morning in the sun. Watch it rain for my 240 mile trip :lol::buffer:

















Chemicals used...

Finish Kare #1016 shampoo.
Finish Kare #300 Hand Glaze.
Dodo Juice Rain Forrest Rub Wax.
Finish Kare #425 Detailing Spray.
Turtle Wax ICE Glass Cleaner.
Sonus ****pit Detailer.
Sonus Trim & Motor Kote.
Auto Glym Engine & Machine Cleaner.
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel.
Turtle Wax Nano-Tech Wax For Wheels.

Here's a photo I messed about with last weekend, I quite liked the effect...



Thanks for looking at my ZR


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks smart mate:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning car, obviously well looked after by yourself too, so pat on the back for that.

Quiet liking the subtle touches you have (im guessing) added to the car especially the interior. Lifted the interior up nicely away from the usual MG layout.

A lovely colour as well looks really clean and glossy.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Soul Hudson said:


> Stunning car, obviously well looked after by yourself too, so pat on the back for that.
> 
> Quiet liking the subtle touches you have (im guessing) added to the car especially the interior. Lifted the interior up nicely away from the usual MG layout.
> 
> ...


Thankyou 

Yes there are a lot of little touches which I've added here and there OEM+ I think is the term for the kind of route I've went down.

I appreciate the feedback


----------



## Envy (Apr 3, 2013)

Your car looks superb. Well done


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Lovely motor


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Superb,a credit to you hope you do we'll with her.


----------



## will-i-a-m (Nov 4, 2010)

Spotless! Lovely colour as well.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very very clean looks immaculate!!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Not my cup of tea, but hats off too you. Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## dazmac b35 (Apr 4, 2013)

nice car mate well looked after

daz


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I will obviously be biased in my cooment to an MG but that really is stunning work you have done. was thinking of taking my ZR-Express to the show but the weather looks poor.


----------



## OldMX (Nov 5, 2007)

Beautiful car, gorgeous color


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice, a credit to you!!:thumb:


----------



## anchorman (May 8, 2011)

Nice work. I think the shot of the rear shows the depth and clarity of the polishing. How often do you polish/machine polish to achieve that finish? Is the car your daily runner or do you just fetch it out for shows these days?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Your car looks awesome, so nice to see a cared for example.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

andystevens said:


> I will obviously be biased in my cooment to an MG but that really is stunning work you have done. was thinking of taking my ZR-Express to the show but the weather looks poor.


Thanks Bud,

The forecast isn't the best, but I bought tickets a long time in advance. May as well stick it out lol. 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

anchorman said:


> Nice work. I think the shot of the rear shows the depth and clarity of the polishing. How often do you polish/machine polish to achieve that finish? Is the car your daily runner or do you just fetch it out for shows these days?


Thanks, I polish it by hand once a year. It's never been machined, in it's almost 10 years of age it's now showing a few light swirls but nothing major.

I keep it garaged every night. Garaged all winter and I try to use it as much as possible during summer.

Thanks all for your comments 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks brand new, a credit to you!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank you 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that looks a very nice well looked after mg fella and hope the weather stays dry for you road trip after all the hard work you have put in


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Very nice mate always had a soft spot for the mg's


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

That's one pampered little MG, Great work, I hope it doesn't rain for you.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow superb looking MG! Supergreat finish!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice.

I like the wheels but not so keen on the green centre caps.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

That looks sharp, nice work :thumb:.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

dont see many (if any) in that condition .... a credit to you :thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Not a rover fan myself but that really looks great. Very glossy finish:thumb:hope the weather is on your side.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hope you managed to get to Silverstone ahead of the rain.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

That looks very well looked after! Hope you avoid the rain.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and well wishes 

Unfortunately I've driven through a lot of rain on the motorway on the way down typically.

Bright and early start washing it in the morning for the show! 

The show stand can be seen here  ...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=310792

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TZT (Apr 16, 2013)

I love this car ....


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Fantastic looking car. Credit to the owner.


----------



## Golf kid (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks amazing. Love the Xpower bumper... Very rare!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

*The car after 11 years of ownership...*

I didn't want to start a new thread, I just want to post a couple of snaps taken in my garage of the car now that it's 11 years old.

I'm the only owner the car has had from new, I've lost a bit of interest after a bad break up and a house move at the back end of 2013/early 14. I haven't been on DW much at all, but I'm looking forward to enjoying my car in the summer again.

It's been off the road all winter in it's new garage and it just needs a couple of jobs doing for the summer.

Anyway here is the car as it is today, forgive the indoor photos...





































I'm undecided about shows this year, might just enjoy driving the car.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice to see an old thread revisited, sorry to hear your bad news matey, keep it looking the way it is, lovely set of wheels, not to every ones tatste, but what the heck, what jobs need to be done?


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

ibiza55 said:


> Nice to see an old thread revisited, sorry to hear your bad news matey, keep it looking the way it is, lovely set of wheels, not to every ones tatste, but what the heck, what jobs need to be done?


Cheers!

It doesn't need anything major, a new radiator and front disks. All easy stuff I just need to get around to doing.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Still looking mint.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

A very clean and well looked after old motor!

Sutty.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Really nice mate, credit too you. What's the colour called? MG did some cracking colours.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

66Rob said:


> Really nice mate, credit too you. What's the colour called? MG did some cracking colours.


Thanks!

It's Le Mans Green. They did do some lovely paint jobs I agree :thumb:


----------



## Arsnist (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice car mate I had one it fell to pieces gasket went twice what engine is in yours u had any probs


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

I was wondering where this car had gone. Looking at yours makes me wanna go and clean my mg express. 
Keep it looking the way it is still looks great.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys.  There are no plans to change anything on the car. It's going to remain lightly modified and mint.



Arsnist said:


> Nice car mate I had one it fell to pieces gasket went twice what engine is in yours u had any probs


Mine is a 1.8 K-series.

The head gasket has been replaced once along with the camshaft oil seals. That's the only non service items the car has ever needed, as well as a new alternator.

The way I see it is the parts for these cars are incredibly cheap and mechanically they are very easy to work on. They are strong engines so it's very unlikely anything major is going to cause a problem. This car still drives like a new one.


----------



## grubdip (May 13, 2012)

I'm not a fan of them in the slightest, but that green.. WOW. Compliments the shape well, mind.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Lovely MG the colour is beautiful


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Looks fanastic


----------



## tonka888 (Feb 11, 2015)

My first post ,and what a lovely mg ,I've owned 2 of these and loved them ,along with 3.mgzt. yours looks like she just came out of the box ,a credit to you ,my advice to you never let her go .I regret letting mine go everyday .


----------



## Floyd (Jan 1, 2015)

As many others have said....lovely colour for the MG....hope the rain keeps off for you.....and also, you cant beat Dodo Juice wax....always got along really well with it!


----------

